# [SOLVED]Error emerging gle, cannot find gl library

## g3n

I was updating my kde and i ran into this error:

```
checking for X... libraries /usr/X11R6/lib64, headers /usr/X11R6/include

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for glGetError in -lGL... no

configure: error: Cannot find required GL library

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gle-3.0.1-r2/work/gle-3.0.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-libs/gle-3.0.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  gle-3.0.1-r2.ebuild, line 19:   Called econf 'compile'

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

I have an nvidia 6600 (on amd64)

and my gl acceleration was working find, what can this mean?

----------

## mars-red

Sounds like you just need the opengl libs.  Do:

```

emerge --search @media-libs/glut

```

And if that shows that glut isn't installed, then emerge glut.  It looks like that's probably all you need.

----------

## g3n

```
kana ~ # emerge --search @media-libs/glut

^[[BSearching...

[ Results for search key : media-libs/glut ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-libs/glut

      Latest version available: 3.7.1

      Latest version installed: 3.7.1

      Size of files: 2,479 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.opengl.org/resources/libraries/

      Description:   The OpenGL Utility Toolkit (GLUT)

      License:       glut
```

----------

## mars-red

Hm, do you have "glut" specified in your USE flags in /etc/make.conf?

----------

## mars-red

There is also an "opengl" flag that should probably be set.

----------

## g3n

 *mars-red wrote:*   

> There is also an "opengl" flag that should probably be set.

 I have opengl, glut doesn't affect any of the package that would be installed, i still get the same error.

----------

## mars-red

What do you mean when you say you "have opengl"?

According to the gle project's build notes ( http://www.linas.org/gle/build.html ) you need something for opengl headers to compile against and opengl libraries to link against.  The best way to go these days seems to be either glut or mesa.  Since the gle demo programs apparently use glut, it might make sense to use that.  But they do state on that page that mesa can be used if you prefer.

I'm using glut rather than mesa or freeglut (never even heard of that one until today) on my system, and I haven't run into any snags yet.

----------

## mars-red

Just to add some more info, if you look at everything that gle depends on, glut is most certainly in the list (second from the bottom):

```

arthur include # emerge --emptytree --pretend gle

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.1

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1  USE="nls -bootstrap -build -static"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3  USE="nls -build -static"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6c

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.11-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tcltk/thread-2.6.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4-r1

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.11-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62  USE="-minimal%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  USE="-minimal%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.35.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r4  USE="-bootstrap -build -ibm -static"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.93

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre15-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-084

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5  USE="-build -doc -symlink"

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11_rc3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11_rc3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4  USE="java tcltk -bootstrap -doc -nocxx"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.31-r2  USE="nls -build -static"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.16

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-208

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gle-3.0.1-r2

arthur include #                              

```

----------

## pwe

mars-red - you find an answer for this error ?? 

:/ 

```
!!! ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

```

----------

## mars-red

Is that all you get for messages?  It's not much to go on, if so.

Which version of glib are you using?

Also, if you could post the output from the configure stage of the mc emerge, I'm curious to see what it says.

Maybe a separate thread should be started for this problem?

----------

## g3n

 *mars-red wrote:*   

> What do you mean when you say you "have opengl"?
> 
> According to the gle project's build notes ( http://www.linas.org/gle/build.html ) you need something for opengl headers to compile against and opengl libraries to link against.  The best way to go these days seems to be either glut or mesa.  Since the gle demo programs apparently use glut, it might make sense to use that.  But they do state on that page that mesa can be used if you prefer.
> 
> I'm using glut rather than mesa or freeglut (never even heard of that one until today) on my system, and I haven't run into any snags yet.

 I've already have glut installed.

I have opengl in my use flags since the first time i installed this computer.

when i run glxgears i got this:

glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

but i do have libGL,

/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.la

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGLcore.so

/usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0

----------

## mars-red

Interesting.  Do you have anything under /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ and/or /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/ ?  On my system, libGL.so.1 exists in both of those places.

----------

## g3n

```
kana ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/

total 8392

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     731 Dec 24 00:22 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Dec 24 00:22 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.0.8178

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Dec 24 00:22 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.8178

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  727096 Dec 24 00:22 libGL.so.1.0.8178

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Dec 24 00:22 libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.1.0.8178

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Dec 24 00:22 libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.8178

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7850656 Dec 24 00:22 libGLcore.so.1.0.8178

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      25 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      32 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178

kana ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/

total 541

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    763 Feb 11 22:12 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 Feb 11 22:12 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 Feb 11 22:12 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 545320 Feb 11 22:12 libGL.so.1.2

kana ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3408 Dec 24 00:22 libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178

kana ~ #      
```

----------

## pwe

i have tjis error very often, sometime it dispaear.   :Rolling Eyes:  mc is compiled for now  :Smile:  i can explain this.

but know i can emerge :

```
>>> emerge (2 of 2) dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin

--14:51:23--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 13,198,020 (13M) [application/octet-stream]

100%[========================================================>] 13,198,020    56.45K/s    ETA 00:00

14:55:01 (59.44 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin' saved [13198020/13198020]

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking j2re-1.4.2-03-linux-amd64.bin...

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.

   Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

tar: Child died with signal 13

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2/work/j2re1.4.2 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2

>>> Install blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2/image/ category dev-java

cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2/work/j2re1.4.2/javaws': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2/work/j2re1.4.2/man': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2/work/j2re1.4.2/plugin': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1037:   Called src_install

!!! failed to copy

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

i have nxsty  sys-libs/glibc-2.3.90.20060207 - ??? i must reemerge all with orginal portage glibc

________

edit after 1min - i do nothing - for now its working  :Smile:  for now ... like MC

----------

## mars-red

g3n, did you recently migrate to using gcc3.4, by any chance?  When I went through the migration, there were some libraries that I forgot to recompile and when I ran apps that used those libs, I noticed that sometimes I would get an error saying the library could not be loaded, but other times I would get messages making it sound like the library did not exist at all (which was not the case).  It was very similar to what you get when you try to run glxgears.  If you recently did the gcc3.4 migration, then perhaps try re-emerging (using --deep option) your video drivers and everything opengl related.

----------

## mars-red

pwe, every time I have seen problems like that, it has been because the local portage tree is out of sync.  Have you tried an emerge --sync lately?  Also, make sure you have emerged the most up-to-date version of portage.  If neither of those help, then I would try using different package mirrors (you can set in /etc/make.conf).

----------

## pwe

its not syncing, and not servers :/

now im compiling gcc 4 like few months ego on old HDD.

----------

## g3n

 *mars-red wrote:*   

> g3n, did you recently migrate to using gcc3.4, by any chance?  When I went through the migration, there were some libraries that I forgot to recompile and when I ran apps that used those libs, I noticed that sometimes I would get an error saying the library could not be loaded, but other times I would get messages making it sound like the library did not exist at all (which was not the case).  It was very similar to what you get when you try to run glxgears.  If you recently did the gcc3.4 migration, then perhaps try re-emerging (using --deep option) your video drivers and everything opengl related.

 

i found this while starting X

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux kana 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #1 Mon Dec 19 15:25:2

4 CST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 17 January 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Feb 13 18:35:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

dlopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dir

ectory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.

 If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

```

What do you recommend to reemerging?

emerge --deep nvidia-glx   ?

I think i didnt upgrade to gcc3.4, although im using it, but i updated glib

----------

## g3n

something really weird happen trying to re emerge glut

```
kana ~ # emerge -deep  glut

*** Warning: Redundant use of --emptytree

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

Parent:    None

Depstring: media-libs/glut

Candidates: ['media-libs/glut']

ebuild: media-libs/glut-3.7.1

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / media-libs/glut-3.7.1 merge

Depstring: virtual/opengl virtual/glu !virtual/glut !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) virtual/opengl virtual/glu !virtual/glut

Candidates: ['!media-libs/glut', 'media-libs/mesa', 'sys-devel/patch']

Myparent ebuild / media-libs/glut-3.7.1 merge

ebuild: media-libs/mesa-6.4.2

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / media-libs/mesa-6.4.2 merge

Depstring: dev-libs/expat x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXxf86vm x11-libs/libXi x11-libs/libXmu >=x11-libs/libdrm-1.0.5 x11-libs/libICE app-admin/eselect-opengl motif? ( virtual/motif ) !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 x11-misc/makedepend x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto >=x11-proto/glproto-1.4-r1 motif? ( x11-proto/printproto ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) dev-libs/expat x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXxf86vm x11-libs/libXi x11-libs/libXmu >=x11-libs/libdrm-1.0.5 x11-libs/libICE app-admin/eselect-opengl motif? ( virtual/motif ) !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9

Candidates: ['x11-libs/libX11', 'app-admin/eselect-opengl', 'x11-libs/libXext', 'x11-misc/makedepend', 'x11-libs/libICE', '>=x11-proto/glproto-1.4-r1', '!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9', 'dev-libs/expat', 'x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto', 'sys-devel/patch', 'x11-libs/libXmu', 'x11-libs/libXxf86vm', 'x11-libs/libXi', '>=x11-libs/libdrm-1.0.5']

ebuild: x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/xtrans x11-libs/libXau x11-libs/libXdmcp x11-proto/kbproto x11-proto/inputproto x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto x11-proto/bigreqsproto x11-proto/xextproto x11-proto/xcmiscproto >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.0_p20051007 !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/xtrans x11-libs/libXau x11-libs/libXdmcp x11-proto/kbproto x11-proto/inputproto x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['x11-proto/kbproto', '!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9', 'x11-proto/xextproto', 'x11-proto/xproto', 'x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto', '>=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.0_p20051007', 'x11-proto/inputproto', 'sys-devel/patch', '>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2', 'x11-libs/libXau', '>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18', 'x11-proto/bigreqsproto', 'x11-libs/libXdmcp', 'x11-proto/xcmiscproto', '>=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2', 'x11-libs/xtrans']

ebuild: x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2', '!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9', '>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18', 'sys-devel/patch', '>=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2']

ebuild: sys-apps/man-1.6c

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / sys-apps/man-1.6c merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=sys-apps/groff-1.18 nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

Candidates: ['>=sys-apps/groff-1.18', 'sys-devel/patch', 'sys-devel/gettext']

ebuild: sys-apps/groff-1.19.2

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-apps/groff-1.19.2 merge

Depstring: >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1 !app-i18n/man-pages-ja !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1 !app-i18n/man-pages-ja !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Candidates: ['>=sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1', '!app-i18n/man-pages-ja', 'sys-devel/patch']

ebuild: sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3 merge

Depstring: !build? ( >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 ) !build? ( nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !build? ( >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 )

Candidates: ['>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2', 'sys-devel/patch', 'sys-devel/gettext']

ebuild: sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1 merge

Depstring: gpm? ( sys-libs/gpm ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) gpm? ( sys-libs/gpm ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Candidates: ['sys-libs/gpm', 'sys-devel/patch']

ebuild: sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 merge

Depstring: sys-libs/ncurses !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) selinux? ( sec-policy/selinux-gpm )

Candidates: ['sys-devel/patch']

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Candidates: ['sys-devel/patch']

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 merge

Exiting... ebuild / sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 merge

Depstring: || ( sys-libs/glibc dev-libs/libiconv ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) || ( sys-libs/glibc dev-libs/libiconv ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Candidates: ['sys-libs/glibc']

ebuild: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2 merge

Depstring: >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3 nptl? ( >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.5 ) >=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.94 >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12 virtual/os-headers nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) selinux? ( !build? ( sys-libs/libselinux ) ) sys-libs/timezone-data !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) selinux? ( !build? ( sys-libs/libselinux ) ) sys-libs/timezone-data

Candidates: ['>=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3', '>=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12', 'sys-kernel/linux-headers', 'sys-libs/timezone-data', '>=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.94', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig']

ebuild: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 merge

Depstring: || ( app-admin/eselect-compiler >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4 ) >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4 !sys-devel/hardened-gcc elibc_glibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040420-r1 hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040529 ) ) amd64? ( multilib? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1.1 ) ) !build? ( gcj? ( gtk? ( || ( ( x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXtst x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xextproto ) virtual/x11 ) >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 ) >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1 ) >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) ) >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r4 >=sys-devel/bison-1.875 >=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 amd64? ( >=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r1 ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig >=sys-apps/sed-4 !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) || ( app-admin/eselect-compiler >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4 ) >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4 !sys-devel/hardened-gcc elibc_glibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040420-r1 hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040529 ) ) amd64? ( multilib? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1.1 ) ) !build? ( gcj? ( gtk? ( || ( ( x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXtst x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xextproto ) virtual/x11 ) >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 ) >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1 ) >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) )

Candidates: ['>=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1', '>=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4', '>=sys-devel/bison-1.875', '>=sys-apps/sed-4', '>=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r1', '!sys-devel/hardened-gcc', '>=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig']

ebuild: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig >=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6 test? ( dev-util/dejagnu ) nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) >=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6

Candidates: ['>=sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig']

ebuild: sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6 merge

Depstring:

ebuild: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1 merge

Depstring:

ebuild: sys-devel/bison-2.1

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/bison-2.1 merge

Depstring: sys-devel/m4 nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig sys-devel/m4 nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) sys-devel/gnuconfig

Candidates: ['sys-devel/m4']

ebuild: sys-devel/m4-1.4.4

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 merge

Depstring: nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/bison-2.1 merge

ebuild: sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 merge

Depstring: nls? ( virtual/libintl ) nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) nls? ( virtual/libintl )

Candidates: ['virtual/libintl']

ebuild: virtual/libintl-0

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / virtual/libintl-0 merge

Depstring:  elibc_Darwin? ( sys-devel/gettext ) elibc_FreeBSD? ( sys-devel/gettext ) elibc_NetBSD? ( sys-devel/gettext ) elibc_OpenBSD? ( sys-devel/gettext ) elibc_DragonFly? ( sys-devel/gettext )

Exiting... ebuild / sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

binpkg: None

Myparent ebuild / sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 merge

 /ebuild: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

ebuild: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5 merge

Parent:    None

Depstring: || ( app-admin/eselect-compiler sys-devel/gcc-config ) x86? ( !nocxx? ( !elibc_uclibc? ( !build? ( || ( sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* ) ) ) ) )

ebuild: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 merge

Depstring: ppc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-powerpc64 ) ) sparc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-sparc64 ) ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !virtual/os-headers ppc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-powerpc64 ) ) sparc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-sparc64 ) )

Candidates: ['!sys-kernel/linux-headers']

Myparent ebuild / sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 merge

Exiting... ebuild / sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 merge

ebuild: sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

ebuild: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2 merge

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 merge

Exiting... ebuild / sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3 merge

Myparent ebuild / sys-apps/groff-1.19.2 merge

 /ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-apps/groff-1.19.2 merge

Parent:    None

Depstring: >=sys-apps/man-1.5k-r1

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / sys-apps/man-1.6c merge

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2 merge

 |ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1 merge

Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2 merge

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0 merge

 |ebuild: x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 merge

ebuild: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4 merge

 |Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4 merge

ebuild: x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 merge

ebuild: x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2 merge

 |Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-apps/man-1.6c

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 merge

 |Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 merge

 |Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 merge

ebuild: x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0 merge

Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3 merge

Depstring: app-arch/bzip2 >=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

Candidates: ['app-arch/bzip2', '>=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1']

ebuild: app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

ebuild: app-admin/eselect-1.0

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / app-admin/eselect-1.0 merge

Depstring: sys-apps/sed doc? ( dev-python/docutils ) sys-apps/sed

Exiting... ebuild / app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libX11 x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xextproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libX11 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0 merge

 \Exiting... ebuild / x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/xtrans x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/xtrans x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3 merge

Depstring: app-admin/eselect-opengl !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3 merge

 \Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3 merge

Myparent ebuild / media-libs/mesa-6.4.2 merge

 -ebuild: dev-libs/expat-1.95.8

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / dev-libs/expat-1.95.8 merge

Depstring: test? ( >=dev-libs/check-0.8 )

ebuild: x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libX11 x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libX11 x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['x11-libs/libXt', '!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

ebuild: x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libSM x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libSM x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['x11-libs/libSM', '!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

ebuild: x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libICE x11-libs/xtrans x11-proto/xproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libICE x11-libs/xtrans x11-proto/xproto !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0 merge

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0 merge

 -Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0 merge

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0 merge

 \Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xextproto x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0

binpkg: None

 -

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0 merge

Depstring: x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext x11-proto/xproto x11-proto/xextproto x11-proto/inputproto !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0 merge

 \Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0 merge

ebuild: x11-libs/libdrm-2.0

binpkg: None

 |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-libs/libdrm-2.0 merge

Depstring: !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 >=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.2 !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

Candidates: ['!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9']

Myparent ebuild / x11-libs/libdrm-2.0 merge

 /Exiting... ebuild / x11-libs/libdrm-2.0 merge

Exiting... ebuild / media-libs/mesa-6.4.2 merge

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / media-libs/glut-3.7.1 merge

Exiting... None

 ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.1

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6c

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.3  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0  USE="-debug%"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1

kana ~ #                
```

----------

## g3n

re-emerging glut, nvidia-glx, eselect and creating a link in /usr/bin/sed to sed solved the problem, i think.

after nvidia-glx i needed to use eselect and it was throwing errors, so i started checking the errors.

The only problem i have left is this:

```
g3n@kana ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

.

.

.

```

 But i dont know what to look for.

----------

## mars-red

You have probably already checked this, but do you have  Load "glx" specified under the Modules section of your xorg.conf?

Lots of other people (mostly using nvidia) seem to have this same problem - I did a quick google search and it seems that this error is likely caused by the DefaultDepth setting within the Screen section of your xorg.conf - it must be set to at least 16.

Do either of those help?

----------

## g3n

Yes it is.

I rebooted and glxgears are running now, thanks everyone. I dont know why rebooting worked, but it did.

----------

